# LCD4LINUX Problem mit Nokia 3310 LCD



## zirag (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Linux, ich hab jedenfalls gerade mein Fileserver fertig configuriert

Nun wollt ich noch nen Display rein haben, und hatte noch ein Nokia 3310 LCD, das hatte ich früher schon gelötet usw.

Nun ja ich hab denn fast 2 Std gegoogelt und serdisplib installiert und dann LCD4LINUX installiert, hat auch alles geklappt, dann hab ich mir ne Config angelegt, und wollte starten und es kommt immer der Fehler:
Segmentation Fault

was kann ich machen, damit es läuft?

mfg ZiRaG

Hier die conf:

```
Display 1 {
    Driver     'serdisplib'
    Model      'PCD8544'
    Port       'PAR:0x378'
    Options    ''
}

Widget CPU {
    class      'Text'
    expression  uname('machine')
    prefix     'CPU '
    width       9
    align      'L'
    update      tick
}

Layout Default {
    Row1 {
        Col1 'CPU'
    }
}

Variables {
   tick 500
}

Display '1'
Layout  'Default'
```


----------

